

To Rescue Economy, Japan Turns to Supermom - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/02/business/international/in-economic-revival-effort-japan-turns-to-its-women.html

======
marak830
I see it quite often over here. I work in a private school that teaches both
English and Japanese, quite often I have seen newly married women
discriminated against.

I have seen one fired due to morning sickness making her late (meanwhile the
class was doing quite fine with 2 other teachers in there, and myself helping
out when I was able).

As for the extended hours, what they don't mention is their frequently
expected to be unpaid. The amount of pressure I have received because I only
do about 6 hours a week in unpaid overtime is quite surprising.

My wife was also recently told at work that they would not offer her a full
time position because we were married recently, and they didn't want to risk
her taking leave. Yet they kept her on for another 9 months on an hourly scale
costing them more. Figure that one out. (She ended up leaving due to some of
the managers and how they treated her and the other women, while PR did what
they do best - looked after the managers).

Despite all that I do love it here :-) I can certaibtly see how Japanese
companies are struggling, the management culture is quite acidic to keeping
staff, as well as running a business efficiently (at least in my field, I'd
imagine its not too much different in others through from what I have heard
from other friends working in Japan).

